# Grilling a 'Simmering Steak"



## luke72w (Nov 17, 2005)

I found a package of steak that says 'simmering steak' can I just grill that like any other steak and eat it?


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

"Simmering steak" is part of a new-fangled system of beef nomenclature, intended to instruct consumers on how their bovine muscle tissue should be cooked. It seems that we've lost the beef knowledge of our forebearers.

The categories are:

Premium oven roast 
Oven roast 
Pot roast 
Grilling steak 
Marinating steak 
Simmering steak 
Stewing beef 
Quick serve beef 

Your "simmering steak" is either a cross rib or blade cut. The recommended cooking method is to season and brown on all sides in a lightly oiled pan. Add onion, garlic, etc. if desired. Add 1/2 - 1 cup (125-250 mL) liquid such as broth, juice, wine, canned tomatoes or soup. Cover and simmer on stove or in 325 F (160°C) oven until tender (75 minutes). 

The results of grilling your "simmering steak" would likely be too tough for most people's tastes. I recommend that you braise it, as detailed above.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Castironchef -- do you know who is behind this new nomenclature? Is the the beef checkoff folks ("It's what's for dinner")? If you've got a link to a full explanation, that would be great!


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Sure thing. Check out http://www.homefamily.net/index.php/...ook_your_beef/

It's the Canadian system, brought to you (or them, as the case may be) by the Beef Information Centre and the Canadian Food Inspection Service. More info at http://www.beefinfo.org/counter.cfm

I hope this satisfies your curiosity.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Good Lord! Just what we need. More ways to confuse the avergae consumer. Did you see the categories and the recommended cooking times??!!??!!

140 degrees for Rare????

Are they out of their minds? 140 is medium and knocking on the door of medium-well.

And those categories pigeon-hole the cuts into a singular cooking method.

Sirloin tips don't have to be marinated but listing them as a "marinating steak" implies to the average uniformed cook that they should be. Likewise for flank steak. You can employ a dry rub instead.

Short ribs are not stewed, they are braised.

All of the "grilling" steaks can be broiled or even seared in a pan and finished in an oven.

This is deplorable and will only increase the avergae person's misunderstanding of the cuts and the fact that many are amenable to varying approaches.

Mark


----------

